# PUMPKIN FOR EVERYONE!!!



## DeanS (Nov 1, 2010)

OK...It's the day after Halloween and that just my be the sulcatas' favorite day of the year! I'll let the pictures do the talking

Eggroll






Climber





Snowflake





Jimmy (He refuses pumpkin everytime!)





And of course...Aladar


----------



## Kenny (Nov 1, 2010)

WOW! those are some exceptional sulcata


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 1, 2010)

Jimmy has a "girl" face. It will be interesting to watch and see down the road.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Nov 1, 2010)

Poor little Jimmy. Doesn't have a clue what he's missing.
Nice pictures Dean.


----------



## CyberianHusky (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow those are some awesome pics. Love how that big bruiser of yours is taking on that huge pumpkin nom nom nom........


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 1, 2010)

Great Pictures, LOVE them!!!!


----------



## sara (Nov 1, 2010)

cute pics! VERY happy torts!!!


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 1, 2010)

Omg I love snowflakes eyes its like he is mesmerized by the pumpkin food!!!


----------



## terryo (Nov 1, 2010)

Dean those are the greatest pictures. Talk about taking good pictures ...wow! Do you cook the pumpkin for the little guys?


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 1, 2010)

Snowflake's expression is priceless. Jimmy really looks like a "Jimmy" IMO


----------



## DeanS (Nov 1, 2010)

terryo said:


> Dean those are the greatest pictures. Talk about taking good pictures ...wow! Do you cook the pumpkin for the little guys?



Thanks and No! I just run it through the food processor...I do the same thing with opuntia. For those who don't remember...Snowflake was badly injured when she was a couple months old and it left her quite disfigured...I still see no serrations inside the jawlines...so I chop up everything that she wouldn't be able to bite through! She does OK when it comes to Mazuri and Grassland and greens...but harder foods need to be processed...but she has such heart.


----------



## Angi (Nov 1, 2010)

Great pix! Is pumpkin a treat food or an all the time thing. My torts had some a few days ago and LOVED it.


----------



## DeanS (Nov 1, 2010)

I'll feed it twice a week from November 1 through December or January or February...as long as I can find fresh ones! I don't freeze ANYTHING nor do I feed from a can...it's fresh or not at all


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow! You take some great pictures Dean! Those are calendar pics for sure.........love looking at your 'family'!


----------



## DeanS (Nov 1, 2010)

DonaTello said:


> Wow! You take some great pictures Dean! Those are calendar pics for sure.........love looking at your 'family'!



Thank you! Thank you! And Thank you!


----------



## Candy (Nov 1, 2010)

I love all of your babies and the bigger ones picture too. Wow they sure enjoyed their Halloween Candy.   Might I add that I've been meaning to tell you that I just love your signature pictures, the colors are just beautiful and so are the tortoises.


----------



## RV's mom (Nov 1, 2010)

My God Dean! (forever to be MGD!) Great pictures - exceptional photography! Do you use a flash or natural light? I love the look of "this again? No way!". Poor jimmy...

RV refused her pumpkin this year until I wrapped it in romaine and hand fed her. 

I hadn't thought about the food processor - good tip. Even tho RV is adult and can bull through most anything, I'm still a 'mom' and feel I must cut her food for her. 

I look forward to the next set of pictures!


----------



## Mao Senpai (Nov 1, 2010)

Omg Snowflake's eyes hahaha, that is the best!!


----------



## DeanS (Nov 1, 2010)

sharkstar said:


> I hadn't thought about the food processor - good tip. Even tho RV is adult and can bull through most anything, I'm still a 'mom' and feel I must cut her food for her.



I know what you mean...I really give Aladar large pieces to ensure photo ops But when push comes to shove...I cut most things into smaller chunks so he finishes it...he can't be bothered with fighting his food...he'll abandon it for something easier


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2010)

DeanS said:


> sharkstar said:
> 
> 
> > I hadn't thought about the food processor - good tip. Even tho RV is adult and can bull through most anything, I'm still a 'mom' and feel I must cut her food for her.
> ...



Mine are usually the same way. If they don't find anything "easier", everything edible disappears though.

I still like my cheese grater. My co-workers were making fun of me at the ranch today because I laid out a bed of grape leaves on my food trays to put the pumpkin guts and Mazuri on. They said it looked like something out of a gourmet restaurant. I didn't hear any complaints from the torts.

Here's my pumpkin source. I grabbed a whole tub of pumpkin leaves and flowers today along with around 10 pumpkins. The whole field will be disced next week. The owner told me to take whatever I wanted.


----------



## Shelli (Nov 2, 2010)

lol @ Jimmy..
Are these Aladar's children?


----------



## Cherbear (Nov 2, 2010)

Aww, they have the cutest little faces!


----------



## moswen (Nov 2, 2010)

millions of pumpkins, pumpkins for me. millions of pumpkins, pumpkins for free...


----------



## nascarmw (Nov 2, 2010)

wow awesome shots!! they sure are having a great time!


----------



## Isa (Nov 2, 2010)

Awww adorable


----------



## DeanS (Nov 2, 2010)

Tom said:


> Here's my pumpkin source. I grabbed a whole tub of pumpkin leaves and flowers today along with around 10 pumpkins. The whole field will be disced next week. The owner told me to take whatever I wanted.



Save some for me! 




Shelli said:


> lol @ Jimmy..
> Are these Aladar's children?



No! He just turned 8 a couple months back! He flashed for the first time in September...he's certainly big enough to breed! But I'm going to wait until I can land an Ivory female...which are few and far between (you think standar sulcata females are rare...try to find an ivory female). I acquired the four little ones from two different sources a couple months before I learned of Aladar's availability! Had I known about him earlier, I wouldn't even have the youngsters! I even had them up for sale a while back, because I wanted to devote ALL my time to Aladar! As it turns out...they ALL have different personalities and I don't think I could part with any of them now (I'm still a little jacked-up having sold Mortimer to my cousin, and that was four months ago)...I'm even setting things up for a few more adoptees.


----------



## goReptiles (Nov 3, 2010)

Aladar is awesome! He has huge, ginormous feet! They look like they could squish my dog. Ha


----------



## bllauben (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for the pumpkin idea. I just bought one and diced it up. My Boris is ignoring it. Sonya LOVES it! She's being a little piggy. I'd figure I'd let her get her fill. I even got some photos of her sticking her tongue out!


----------



## DeanS (Nov 3, 2010)

goReptiles said:


> Aladar is awesome! He has huge, ginormous feet! They look like they could squish my dog. Ha



Not likely! He's a gentle soul! When the yearlings start working on his food, he seems to know it and will actually join them...he'll even walk around them to avoid stepping on them...this is one confident dude...he doesn't have to be a bully to show who's boss! And with Mortimer gone, Max spends a lot of time with him now...he likes everything (and everyone.


----------

